# favorite train magazine?



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi, again,

So, getting excited to have my layout, and want to subscribe to a nice magazine, any suggestion? Since I'm doing N, should I stick to that type of magazine or a more general one? What do you guys do?


----------



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

easy enough..N Scale Railroading I assume its still around,I havn't got an issue lately but its a by-monthly mag all N scale


----------



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

www.nscalerailroadn.com


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I still really like Model Railroader. If you subscribe you also get access to all of their online stuff.

http://mrr.trains.com/


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Train magazines*

Theres also Model Train Hobbyist online magazine. It's online, pretty good, and it's free. You have to register, but registration is free too.

http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

I seldom buy. I walk to the city library and read it for free. Plus they store it for me, bind the back issues, and tidy up when I leave .

I do bring a small note book and pen. Once I photocopied an article of particular interest.

Bye-the-way it's the Model Railroader.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> I still really like Model Railroader. If you subscribe you also get access to all of their online stuff.
> 
> http://mrr.trains.com/


I second this one - the online resources are worth the yearly price. Just look around and steal a discount card - a year scrip should be 30 bucks or less. Plus if you have kids, they will love looking though them. My son does and when I was his age, I did.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

I just look at them - Save your money for the tools & stuff you will need for the kits - Steve


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

JohnAP said:


> Theres also Model Train Hobbyist online magazine. It's online, pretty good, and it's free. You have to register, but registration is free too.
> 
> http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/



I like this one because I can download it to my reader and take it wherever I go. Cool article on weathering in the Oct issue.

JC


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

How do ya choose? I subscribe to both N scale magazines and also Model railroader. They all have good points. My n scale pals mostly subscribe to N Scale railroading tho.


----------

